# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Ninebot One, intelligent interactive personal transportation tool, Ninebot Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Ninebot Inc.

----------


## Airicist

First Publish of Ninebot One 

Published on Dec 9, 2014




> Skilled show at the National Statium Square

----------


## Airicist

Ninebot One Teaching Video 

Published on Nov 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

New Product Ninebot One 

Published on Dec 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Ninebot One Hill Climb Test: 18° at high speed 

Published on Dec 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

First Ride of Ninebot One from a UK rider 

Published on Dec 24, 2014




> Hoping every rider enjoy our Ninebot One!

----------


## Airicist

Open Box of Ninebot One 

Published on Dec 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Christmas Eve of Ninebot 

Published on Jan 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ninebot One Off-road! 

Published on Jan 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ninebot reported by CRAVEONLINE on CES 2015 

Published on Jan 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ninebot user show

Published on Jan 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ninebot One Teaching video 

Published on Feb 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ninebot Club

Published on Jul 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tricking and acrobatics Ninebot One

Published on Sep 22, 2015

----------

